# Ordinatore vs Computer



## cosissimo

Salve,
Invece di usare la parola "computer," si puo' dire "ordinatore?" So che nella svizzera italiana si usa "ordinatore," ma voglio sapere se in italia una persona usasse "ordinatore" invece di "computer," andrebbe bene? Suonerebbe strano? Grazie!


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Se tu usassi ordinatore, purtroppo non ti capirebbe nessuno.


----------



## oneuno

Suonerebbe molto strano... L'alternativa "italianizzata" che alcuni usano al posto di "computer" è "calcolatore", ma solitamente in discorsi tecnici e non nel linguaggio quotidiano


----------



## cesrob

Ciao!

Vivo in Italia e lavoro in Svizzera e ti posso assicurare di non aver mai sentito "ordinatore"...anch'io non credo che nessuno ti capirebbe!

Rob


----------



## cosissimo

*O*k...grazie a tutti!

Suonerebbe strano se uso "calcolatore" nel linguaggio quotidiano?


----------



## cesrob

Sì. Ormai in italiano si usa solo _computer_ oppure _PC_.  

Credo che _calcolatore_ venga utilizzato solo dai programmatori quando devono utilizzare un linguaggio tecnico quindi, se in una situazione quotidiana dicessi _calcolatore_ anzichè _computer,_ molto probabilmente al tuo interlocutore verrebbe spontaneo chiederti se intendi un _computer_.

Rob


----------



## nemosnemos

Puoi utilizzare tranquillamente "calcolatore". Sono molti ingegneri e tecnici ad utilizzarlo


----------



## Linnets

cosissimo said:


> Suonerebbe strano se uso "calcolatore" nel linguaggio quotidiano?


 
Secondo me, no. Io lo uso. Puoi comunque usare l'acronimo PC, se non è un Macintosh.


----------



## cosissimo

Linnets said:


> Secondo me, no. Io lo uso. Puoi comunque usare l'acronimo PC, se non è un Macintosh.



Quindi, se io dico...per esempio...ho comprato un nuovo calcolatore...secondo te non suonerebbe strano. Ma ad altre persone, magari una persona giovane, tipo adolescente? Grazie!


----------



## Linnets

cosissimo said:


> Quindi, se io dico...per esempio...ho comprato un nuovo calcolatore...secondo te non suonerebbe strano. Ma ad altre persone, magari una persona giovane, tipo adolescente? Grazie!


 
A un giovane probabilmente suonerebbe un po' strano. In tal caso, puoi sempre specificare se si tratta di un PC o di un Mac.


----------



## FabioMan

Buongiorno a tutti.

Personalmente ritengo che l'italiano abbia una delle migliori parole per "computer", ed è "elaboratore" o, in forma piu' completa, "elaboratore elettronico". Anche se un p*o'* obsoleto, rimane comunque un termine che più precisamente descrive la funzione dell'oggetto.


----------



## Luca97

FabioMan said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Personalmente ritengo che l'italiano abbia una delle migliori parole per "computer", ed è "elaboratore" o, in forma piu' completa, "elaboratore elettronico". Anche se un p*o'* obsoleto, rimane comunque un termine che più precisamente descrive la funzione dell'oggetto.



Da ingegnere ti posso dire che "elaboratore" è veramente poco utilizzato, e suona piuttosto male. Invece, la parola "calcolatore" in ambiente tecnico-scientifico è veramente molto impiegata, tanto da rimpiazzare la parola inglese "computer" o l'acronimo "PC". Personalmente tendo ad utilizzarla anche nel linguaggio comune, perchè la ritengo più consona.


----------



## cosissimo

Anch'io vado ad usare la parola "calcolatore" perche' ha molto senso. Il verbo "calcolare" significa "to compute" in inglese, quindi, "calcolatore" vuol dire perfettamente "computer." Per questo, se io uso "calcolatore" dovra' avere senso.


----------



## Coriolis

Ciao,
vorrei aggiungere qualcosa. Per esperienza di programmatore nel nostro campo ho visto sempre usare i termini: "computer" in senso generale, "mainframe" o "elaboratore" se riferito a calcolatori molto potenti in termini di capacità (di calcolo e di memoria) e velocità oppure "pc" e "mac" se riferiti ad unità per l'informatica individuale.

Si parla di "centri di calcolo" riferendosi ad ambienti con molti e potenti calcolatori, come ad esempio banche e università.

Nell'uso tecnico si parla di "elaboratore", nell'uso comune di "computer".

Ciao


----------



## Linnets

Ho sentito dire da parte di qualcuno che _calcolatore_ per _computer_ non andrebbe bene perché superficialmente, al livello dell'utente, la macchina in questione non esegue calcoli. In realtà, il calcolatore/_computer_ basa tutte le sue funzioni sul calcolo e gli stessi tecnici "anglomani" parlano spesso di "potenza di calcolo" in riferimento alle prestazioni.


----------



## Zorinik

Il termine _calcolatore_ suonerebbe abbastanza strano, almeno dalle mie parti; alcuni addirittura non lo capirebbero.
Per questo io suggerirei di usare _computer_ onde evitare fraintendimenti *^^*


----------



## Lello4ever

Calcolatore si riferisce alle macchine di un'azienda più che al comune computer di casa.


----------



## rudmi

oneuno said:


> Suonerebbe molto strano... L'alternativa "italianizzata" che alcuni usano al posto di "computer" è "calcolatore", ma solitamente in discorsi tecnici e non nel linguaggio quotidiano


Molto, molto tecnico: "macchina"
rud
In latinoamerica si usa spesso "ordinatore" (tradotto in spagnolo, logicamente), per riferirse al computer personale.


----------



## bea555

rudmi said:


> Molto, molto tecnico: "macchina"
> rud


 
Sì, è vero, gli informatici usano molto "macchina".
Più corrente è "postazione" che però fa riferimento al punto dove si sta lavorando (postazione di lavoro).
Ordinatore è un brutto calco derivato dal francese, per questo si usa nella svizzera francese. Ma in Italia "ordinatore" non significa nulla.


----------



## Earendil81

Ciao a tutti! 

Sapete che mi piacciono i sondaggi, no? 

Caro Cosissimo, secondo me (e ricapitolando): _[perdonatemi le ripetizioni ]_

- se dici _*"computer"*_, tutti ti capiranno (e questo è assodato, direi);

- se dici *"PC"*, ti capiranno in molti (ma meno di quelli al punti precedente, temo);

- se dici _*"elaboratore"*_ molto probabilmente ti sentirai rispondere: "Eh?"; io non l'ho MAI sentito chiamare così; solo qui nel forum ho trovato qualcuno che usa questa parola;

- se dici *"calcolatore"*, hai il 50% (forse meno) di probabilità che il tuo interlocutore capisca: dipende dal contesto (che novità );
_[Come ha detto Luca97, in ambito ingegneristico si usa spesso, proprio perchè si usa per risparmiare calcoli che altrimenti andrebbero fatti "a mano". Certo non lo chiamerei così se stessi parlando con mia mamma o i miei amici... Sospetto che mi prenderebbo in giro ]_

- se dici _*"macchina"*_, come già detto da altri, ti capiranno gli informatici e qualcuno che ha studiato Calcolo Numerico (vero Luca97?  ), in cui si parla di _costo macchina_ o _tempo macchina_...

In sostanza, io voto per *"calcolatore" *in ambito formale e per *"computer" *in ambito informale; come è già stato detto più volte, l'essere capito oppure no dipende dal tuo interlocutore.

Purtroppo non mi vengono altre idee... 
A presto!


----------



## rudmi

Earendil81 said:


> se dici _*"macchina"*_, come già detto da altri, ti capiranno gli informatici e qualcuno che ha studiato Calcolo Numerico (vero Luca97?  ), in cui si parla di _costo macchina_ o _tempo macchina_...


Precisamente, Ear.
Si dico a mio figlio (programmatore e sistemista o sistematore, non lo so), che il mio 'compiuter' non va, lui mi chiede cos'è che non va alla 'macchina'?
Ti sei scordato di Compiuter. Quella parola la capiscono tutti.


----------



## cosissimo

Salve,
Perche' non si puo' dire "computatore" al posto di "computer?" "Computatore" e "computer" vengono da latino, pero' "computer" e' stato adottato nella lingua inglese, e per cio' noi italiani dobbiamo usare l'inglese, cioe' "computer" (anche se proviene da latino). Comunque, se le due parole vengono dal verbo "computare," "computatore" dovrebbe aver senso! Che ne pensate voi?


----------



## federicoft

Computare in italiano ha un significato diverso dall'inglese _to compute_, che si traduce "calcolare".
Quindi il calco esatto di "computer" è "calcolatore", che comunque come già spiegato è utilizzato quasi unicamente nel linguaggio specialistico.


----------



## cosissimo

Va bene...allora, perche' "computer" non viene italianizzata come "compiutore?" Se dici "computer" e "compiutore," suonano quasi lo stesso...e magari col tempo, "computer" sara' "compiutore" (rendendolo finalmente una parola italiana).


----------



## MünchnerFax

È una domanda senza risposta (e nemmeno tanto significativa). Non possiamo prevedere il futuro e le evoluzioni della lingua. E non rientra negli scopi del nostro forum fissare uno standard ortografico o semantico. Allo stato attuale, "compiutore" è una parola inventata e senza significato.


----------



## cosissimo

Scusate, ma nel mio dizionario (inglese - italiano; italiano - inglese), c'e' una voce per "ordinatore" e dice che vuol dire "computer," pero' viene utilizzato nella svizzera italiana. Ho anche letto degli articoli usandolo invece di computer (articoli svizzeri). Anche sul sito di De Mauro (il dizionario online), ordinatore vuol dire calcolatore elettronico, ossia computer. Dato tutto questo, ordinatore e' una parola giusta per esprimere computer. So che molte persone italia probabilmente non capiranno, ma se comincia molta gente ad usarlo, sostituira' la brutta prestita di computer! Grazie!


----------



## stella_maris_74

cosissimo said:


> Scusate, ma nel mio dizionario (inglese - italiano; italiano - inglese), c'e' una voce per "ordinatore" e dice che vuol dire "computer," pero' viene utilizzato nella svizzera italiana. Ho anche letto degli articoli usandolo in cui viene usato invece di computer (articoli svizzeri). Anche sul sito di De Mauro (il dizionario online), ordinatore vuol dire calcolatore elettronico, ossia computer. Dato tutto questo, ordinatore e' una parola giusta per esprimere computer. So che molte persone in Italia probabilmente non capiranno, ma se comincia molta gente ad usarlo, sostituira' la il brutto prestito di computer! Grazie!



Caro Cosissimo, nel DeMauro il termine "ordinatore" nell'accezione di "calcolatore elettronico" viene definito di "basso uso". Ora, come ha già detto molto bene MuenchnerFax, le evoluzioni di una lingua non sono prevedibili né, a mio avviso, "manovrabili". L'ultimo che ci ha provato è stato Mussolini, e non è andata molto bene!
La lingua è uno strumento, un codice, un mezzo per esprimersi facendosi capire da altri, e i purismi e gli integralismi linguistici a mio parere sono giustificati solo quando non vanno a scapito di quello che è il fine ultimo del linguaggio: comunicare con un codice condiviso.
Se "ordinatore" o "calcolatore elettronico", pur esistendo, non si sono diffusi e affermati nel linguaggio comune, vuol dire che per qualche motivo non funzionano. E' un'evoluzione darwiniana anche questa, in fondo! 

Ciao,

dani


----------



## franz rod

> Ora, come ha già detto molto bene MuenchnerFax, le evoluzioni di una lingua non sono prevedibili né, a mio avviso, "manovrabili".



Invece in taluni casi sono abbastanza prevedibili ed anche manovrabili.  La maggior parte delle parole inglesi che usiamo sono state introdotte o anche inventate dai mezzi di informazione.  Se avessero utilizzato parole italiane oggi non ci troveremmo in questa (brutta) situazione.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

franz rod said:


> Invece in taluni casi sono abbastanza prevedibili ed anche manovrabili. La maggior parte delle parole inglesi che usiamo sono state introdotte o anche inventate dai mezzi di informazione. Se avessero utilizzato parole italiane oggi non ci troveremmo in questa (brutta) situazione.



Parole sante, non dico altro...


----------



## stella_maris_74

franz rod said:


> Invece in taluni casi sono abbastanza prevedibili ed anche manovrabili.  La maggior parte delle parole inglesi che usiamo sono state introdotte o anche inventate dai mezzi di informazione.  Se avessero utilizzato parole italiane oggi non ci troveremmo in questa (brutta) situazione.



Ciao franz rod, hai ragione, non mi sono spiegata bene. Intendevo dire che non sono manovrabili dai singoli individui (escluse circostanze eccezionali), nel senso che se io, te, cosissimo e 10 amici nostri decidiamo, da domani, di iniziare a chiamare _ordinatore _il computer, ciò non avrà alcuna influenza a livello di massa.

dani


----------



## franz rod

> Intendevo dire che non sono manovrabili dai singoli individui (escluse circostanze eccezionali), nel senso che se io, te, cosissimo e 10 amici nostri decidiamo, da domani, di iniziare a chiamare _ordinatore _il computer, ciò non avrà alcuna influenza a livello di massa.



Beh, devo dire che trovo così normale una simile affermazione che non pensavo nemmeno che l'avessi presa in considerazione;  dopotutto leggendo la tua risposta sembrava che facessi riferimento ad un ambito ben più largo che ad un semplice gruppo di 10 persone.   Comunque se sentissimo usare per la televisione anche il più assurdo e ridicolo termine per definire il computer, oggi lo utilizeremmo senza porci alcun problema.    Purtroppo in Italia buona parte dei giornalisti non hanno un'ottima padronanza della lingua italiana e spesso dimostrano una ignoranza di non poco conto.  Ancora più grave è la situazione dei conduttori/conduttrici.
Comunque se non erro Mussolini non è che abbia avuto così poco successo: le poche parole inglesi usate dalla massa della poplazione facevano parte del lessico del gioco del calcio e sono via via scomparse per poi ricomparire negli ultimi anni (non sento più usare traversone mentre termini come corner, off side stanno prendendo sempre più piede).


----------



## cosissimo

Almeno gli svizzeri continuano a parlare l'italiano.


----------



## franz rod

> Almeno gli svizzeri continuano a parlare l'italiano.



Il termine ordinatore, come è stato già detto, più che un termine italiano sembra molto un calco del francese.


----------



## cosissimo

Si, ma almeno suona italiano, e non inglese!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Pazienza come suona, non è rilevante. 

Il dato di fatto è che in italiano, perché o percome, è diffuso _computer_, e nessuno di noi può ragionevolmente farci nulla. 

A margine, sinceramente sono scettico che una (ennesima) discussione sul livello linguistico del giornalismo e dello spettacolo nostrano, o sul velleitarismo dei camerati, possano portarci da qualche parte. Senza contare il fatto che tutto ciò non mi pare rientrare molto in argomento (lo dico da semplice scrivente, lasciando per un attimo da parte la mia veste di moderatore).

Riassumo ulteriormente. Questo thread per conto mio doveva svolgersi, ed esaurirsi, in quattro battute:
1. C'è differenza tra _ordinatore_ e _computer_?
2.  A livello di significato no. A livello di utilizzo, _ordinatore_ si sente nella Svizzera italiana mentre _computer _è la definizione universale in Italia.
3. E perché _ordinatore_ non si usa in Italia?
4. Perché no. 

Tutto il resto, e sia chiaro lo dico con il massimo rispetto e senza nessuna ironia, mi sembrano discorsi marginali rispetto al tema. 
Poi naturalmente, la discussione è aperta e ciascuno argomenta come crede (restiamo in tema però, dai  ).


----------



## saltapicchio

Anche io preferibilmente cerco di usare termini italiani evitando, quando possibile, il supino utilizzo dei soliti anglicismi. Ci sono però delle parole che ormai sono entrate nel linguaggio comune e penso che a questo punto la forzatura sia il non utilizzarle (vedi ordinatore al posto di computer).
Se esiste una parola italiana comunemente (e comprensibilmente) utilizzabile, sostituirla con una inglese è qualcosa che non approvo, trovo però del tutto normale che alcuni termini stranieri entrino in una lingua e nel suo vocabolario. Qualche volta si tratta di termini che vengono da lingue lontanissime (vedi taboo - tabù) oppure insostituibili perché è in quella lingua che concettualmente sono stati espressi la prima volta (zenith - nadir - algebra). Noi italiani possiamo essere orgogliosi di essere una lingua ufficiale della musica (adagio, pianissimo) e che alcune delle nostre pietanze non possono essere che chiamate con il loro nome (pizza, spaghetti...evitiamo il mandolino che non è una pietanza  ).

Mandi (vi saluto con un "friulanismo").


----------



## Linnets

franz rod said:


> Invece in taluni casi sono abbastanza prevedibili ed anche manovrabili.  La maggior parte delle parole inglesi che usiamo sono state introdotte o anche inventate dai mezzi di informazione.  Se avessero utilizzato parole italiane oggi non ci troveremmo in questa (brutta) situazione.


 
È impossibile non darti ragione.


----------



## Coriolis

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che sarebbe meglio poter usare sempre le parole della propria lingua, servirebbe a capirsi di più, ma credo che non sia sempre possibile: che ne dite di "mouse"? Quella volta che su un manuale di istruzioni ho letto "come pulire la palla del topo" per poco non mi scompiscio dalle risate. D'altronde "dispositivo di puntamento" che è il suo corrispondente italiano corretto non finisce maaaaai...


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Lucia,

Se vuoi approfondire la lettura su altri anglicismi presenti nella nostra lingua, da' un'occhiata qui:
"Influenze" straniere e la "salute" dell'italiano.
Parole straniere in italiano
L'italiano: una lingua meravigliosa?


Laura


----------



## Hermocrates

Secondo me c'è una sostanziale differenza tra "come si dice" (nella realtà) e "come si dovrebbe dire" (nella speculazione filosofica).  

Il "come si dice" si basa su fatti: l'uso standard italiano per chiamare quella macchina che in inglese si chiama "computer" e in francese "ordinateur" è *computer* in italiano (notare: senza la i tra p e u!).  Di qui non si scappa: basta guardarsi intorno e leggere e ascoltare le fonti più disparate (dai saggi agli articoli alla narrativa al parlato quotidianao) e i registri d'uso più diversi. "Computer" è il termine universalmente più diffuso ed è in uso nella lingua da un tempo sufficientemente lungo da essersi stabilizzato. Difficile sbarazzarsene ora.

A rigor di logica, i termini computer, calcolatore e macchina sono sinonimi in italiano nel campo informatico. Tuttavia le differenze sono nell'uso. 

"*Calcolatore*" e "macchina" sono due termini molto tecnici e specialistici usati nei testi di informatica universitari, ma confinati, almeno per quanto mi insegna la mia esperienza personale e secondo le conferme che mi hanno dato tutti gli informatici che conosco (parlo di ricercatori universitari, non solo programmatori) al mondo accademico. 
"*Macchina*" è un termine generico che nessuno al di fuori di un'aula di informatica assocerebbe automaticamente a un computer. E' ovvio che in contesto informatico la "macchina" in questione è un computer, ma nel quotidiano, ad esempio, la macchina è l'auto, o qualisiasi altro sistema costituito da meccanismi. 
Per chiarire quanto l'uso di questi due termini sia circoscritto, non solo degli specilialisti del settore informatico non chiamerebbero l'apparecchio in questione "macchina" o "calcolatore" nel parlare con un profano, ma neppure parlando tra di loro in gergo tecnico. 

Posso solo aggiunere che "*Ordinatore*" non l'ho mai sentito e mi suona tanto un francesismo. Ma se anche fosse in uso in Svizzera, può benissimo essere parte dell'italiano svizzero il che non implica che sia accettabile in italiano dell'Italia. (Il tedesco svizzero e il francese svizzero sono diversi dal tedesco della Germania e il francese della Francia, quindi non vedo perché l'italiano svizzero non debba essere considerato una variante a sé.) 

Questo per il "come si dice". Per quanto riguarda la parte "come si dovrebbe dire", ovvero perché "gli italiani usano un prestito inglese invece che difendere il purismo della lingua", la trovo una mera speculazione prescrittiva. Le lingue si evolvono, le lingue sono democratiche. Le lingue soprattutto seguono un'evoluzione complessa e non sempre prevedibile. Decidere a tavolino che un termine è "politicamente più giusto" non fa mai molta strada a meno che non si sia disposti ad avere una solida dittatura a sostegno del prescrittivismo linguistico. (Non è una battuta, parlo seriamente, da linguista.)

L'italiano per una serie di ragioni, costumi e usi è una lingua oggigiorno (e da un po' di decenni, aggiungerei) molto aperta all'assorbimento dei prestiti linguistici stranieri rispetto ad altre. E' un fenomeno molto complesso e non meramente linguistico ma anche fondamentalmente sociale. I prestiti stranieri non ne sono che una conseguenza, non una causa. Cercare di invertire questa tendenza a tavolino, con un impulso di ribellione che parte da singoli, rari parlanti, non avrebbe alcun effetto... è solo, temo, una crociata personale contro i mulini a vento. Se si volesse veramente invertire la tendenza andrebbero rivoluzionate le circostanze che sono causa di questo e altri fenomeni, ma ciò va molto al di là dell'area d'azione della linguistica. 


Rye


----------



## Einstein

Secondo me la discussione nasce non solo dalla difesa della purezza della lingua, ma anche dalla ricerca interminabili di sinonimi che ossessiona i giornalisti e altri in Italia (ma non gli scrittori seri). Mi colpisce il fatto che, se si è detto _computer_ negli ultimi tre frasi, occorre usare poi un sinonimo (appunto _calcolatore_), dove andrebbe benissimo un pronome o anche niente. Spesso ne risente la chiarezza perché sembra che si stia parlando di un concetto nuovo, quando in realtà si tratta di un sinonimo usato ai fini di un linguaggio "elegante".


----------



## Corsicum

franz rod said:


> Il termine ordinatore, come è stato già detto, più che un termine italiano sembra molto un calco del francese.


Ciao,
*Ordinatore* : etimologia : Penso che deriva principalmente al latino letterario *ordinatore*(m) ?



> *Nota di moderazione: amici, per favore, ricordiamo che questo è il forum Solo Italiano: la lingua corsa è fuori tema. Grazie.*


----------



## mario realini

cesrob said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Vivo in Italia e lavoro in Svizzera e ti posso assicurare di non aver mai sentito "ordinatore"...anch'io non credo che nessuno ti capirebbe!
> 
> Rob


 

Nella Svizzera italiana si usa normalmente "computer". Al contrario nella Svizzera francese è di rigore il termine "ordinateur".


----------



## runningman

Coriolis said:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che sarebbe meglio poter usare sempre le parole della propria lingua, servirebbe a capirsi di più, ma credo che non sia sempre possibile: che ne dite di "mouse"? Quella volta che su un manuale di istruzioni ho letto "come pulire la palla del topo" per poco non mi scompiscio dalle risate. D'altronde "dispositivo di puntamento" che è il suo corrispondente italiano corretto non finisce maaaaai...



Certo, oggi usare topo anziché mouse suonerebbe alquanto ridicolo, ma dal punto di vista logico non c'è nessun motivo che lo impedirebbe.
E' solo una questione d'uso. Se fosse stato chiamato topo sin dall'inizio, oggi nessuno si scandalizzerebbe.

Per un inglese dire mouse è esattamente come dire topo per un italiano.
E i francesi usano l'esatta traduzione, ossia souris.


----------



## mario realini

La Francia, i francesi, tengono di più alla "purezza" della loro lingua, sono meno esterofili di noi italofoni. Un' altro esempio è la sigla AIDS che non viene mai usata e sostituita con quella esatta (francese o anche italiana) di SIDA.


----------



## runningman

Sì, che i francesi talvolta esagerino è palese (noi lo facciamo in senso opposto, vedi l'uso di parole tipo mission, vision, location).

La mia era una precisazione al fatto che Coriolis avesse affermato l'impossibilità di tradurre mouse con topo perché ridicolo. Quel che sostengo è che se fosse stato tradotto con topo sin dall'inizio, adesso sarebbe perfettamente normale e nessuno ci troverebbe alcunché di ridicolo.

Altrimenti perché gli inglesi non trovano ridicolo dire mouse?


----------



## mario realini

Hai ragione, certamente.


----------



## Linnets

runningman said:


> La mia era una precisazione al fatto che Coriolis avesse affermato l'impossibilità di tradurre mouse con topo perché ridicolo. Quel che sostengo è che se fosse stato tradotto con topo sin dall'inizio, adesso sarebbe perfettamente normale e nessuno ci troverebbe alcunché di ridicolo.


Anzi, _topolino_ avrebbe ispirato più simpatia del "freddo" _mouse_, almeno secondo me.


----------



## nic4

Purtroppo in Italia la gente non usa la propria lingua, come negli altri paesi del mondo.
Ormai è di moda usare parole straniere, soprattutto inglesi, anche per termini che si possono benissimo tradurre in italiano.
Quindi "ordinatore" per un italiano è una parola sconosciuta.


----------



## mario realini

A noi svizzeri puo' anche non interessare ma l'uso di parole straniere anche in ambito politico/istituzionale italiano possono disturbare...perchè, per es. "welfare" ?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non generalizziamo per cortesia. Ci sono altre discussioni per commentare sull'uso e abuso di termini stranieri. Qui ci si limiti per cortesia solo a _computer_ o che dir si voglia.


----------



## mario realini

Beh...il fatto è pero' che la lingua italiana è meno adatta del tedesco o dell' inglese per definire mezzi tecnici e simili....Non si tratta solo di esterofilia, mi pare!


----------



## franz rod

> Beh...il fatto è pero' che la lingua italiana è meno adatta del tedesco o dell' inglese per definire mezzi tecnici e simili....Non si tratta solo di esterofilia, mi pare!


E questa affermazione su cosa si basa?   Semplicemente nelle altre lingue si inventano neologismi o usano parole "vecchie" per definire cose nuove.  Il problema non è la lingua italiana, ma i suoi locutori che spesso peccano di esterofilia e di ignoranza; come difatti non possiamo ricordare i giornalisti che, sebbene dovessero essere tra i primi a difendere ed a propagandare un uso corretto della lingua italiana, fanno ricorso spesso e volentieri ad anglicismi perfettamente inutili che poi vengono recepiti e riusati dalla massa della popolazione?


----------



## nic4

Concorso in pieno con Franz! Noi italiani per quanto riguarda l'uso della lingua dimostriamo, a volte anche con orgoglio, la nostra ignoranza.
Ahimé...


----------



## MünchnerFax

Dato che:
1) l'invito a condurre la discussione più generale sull'uso e abuso dei termini stranieri nelle discussioni appropriate (previa loro lettura!, che tante cose sono già state dette) non è stato colto;
2) non contribuisce a una discussione costruttiva il fatto che a intervalli di tempo regolari i thread di questo tipo resuscitano per ripetere le solite argomentazioni già ben note, condivise dalla maggioranza e sciorinate in precedenza, piuttosto che per affrontare il loro tema proprio - in questo caso, "si può dire ordinatore? Si usa da qualche parte?" - sul quale evidentemente non c'è interesse

purtroppo non resta altro da fare che chiudere il thread.


----------

